# Hillbilly Farm - March 2016 (Part 1)



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 8, 2016)

Vehicles. 

So, after doing a bit of research, I found someone had recently visited the place to take pictures of the war buildings last month. So I decided to check on the same area to see how much has changed... Work doesn't seem too focused on here for the time being. So I saw the opportunity, and started exploring here again. Apologies for the post last year when I first discovered the work being done. 

This is the first of the three parts, this one focuses on the remaining vehicles, not much less intact than they already were, just moved. I managed to get inside the two in the old Ration Store building. I'm not a car expert yet. But left with an interest for them. 





[/url]Hillbilly Farm - March 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm - March 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm - March 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm - March 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm - March 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm - March 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm - March 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm - March 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hillbilly Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thanks for looking.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 8, 2016)

Being a bit of a car anorak, I really enjoyed that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bones out (Mar 8, 2016)

Blimey, I missed half of those after your tip off last summer. I blame all the flora myself 

Good work Dantless.....


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow what a place, like something from the Wrong Turn movie


----------



## tazong (Mar 8, 2016)

Thats a cracker.


----------



## mookster (Mar 8, 2016)

Still looks like it might be worth a poke if the work has ground to a halt, can't believe that Mk.1 Escort Estate sitting there rotting, someone would easily try and get that back in order - and that's before I even get to the Austin A50 Pickup....


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 9, 2016)

Quite a selection of derelict cars there, a Vauxhall Cavalier and a Hillman Avenger I spotted. A few others I did not recognize.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2016)

Quite a few real classics rotting away peacefully!!You got some great shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 17, 2016)

mookster said:


> Still looks like it might be worth a poke if the work has ground to a halt, can't believe that Mk.1 Escort Estate sitting there rotting, someone would easily try and get that back in order - and that's before I even get to the Austin A50 Pickup....



Yes, the sooner the better is the best option, Excuse the late response.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2016)

dude your photography has certainly risen, excellent report on the place!


----------



## Rubex (Mar 20, 2016)

Looks like there's still quite a lot to see here and some nice photos to be had. Nice once Dauntless, I enjoyed all 3 parts


----------

